# Best Beethoven violin sonatas recordings



## APL (Oct 27, 2018)

My choice are :
Grumiaux, Haskil
Menuhin, Kempff
Zukerman, Barenboim


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
Yehudi Menuhin (violin) & Wilhelm Kempff (piano) 
Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Francescatti/Casadesus
Govatos/Barone
Dawes/Coop
Frank/Frank
Rosand/Flissler


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Another vote for Grumiaux and Haskil. Plus ... Faust and Melnikov (who are outstanding) and then Kremer with Argerich.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> Another vote for Grumiaux and Haskil. Plus ... Faust and Melnikov (who are outstanding) and then Kremer with Argerich.
> 
> View attachment 110232


I forgot about Argerich/Kremer, another favorite.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

I prefer the set with Wilhelm Kempff and Wolfgang Schneiderhan to Kempff's collaboration with Menuhin. David Oistrakh with Lev Oborin and Gidon Kremer with Martha Argerich are two other superb cycles.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

WildThing said:


> I prefer the set with Wilhelm Kempff and Wolfgang Schneiderhan to Kempff's collaboration with Menuhin.


And I prefer Schneiderhan with Carl Seemann


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

wkasimer said:


> And I prefer Schneiderhan with Carl Seemann


Haven't heard it -- will have to check it out!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Enthusiast said:


> .. Faust and Melnikov (who are outstanding) and then Kremer with Argerich.
> 
> View attachment 110231


Another vote for Faust and Melnikov. Superb.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Zukerman/Barenboim
Faust/Melnikov
Oistrakh/Oborin
Grumiaux/Haskil 
are at the top of my list.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Menuhin/Kempff one is very good.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

There's a wonderful set by Augustin Dumay and Maria Joao-Pires on DG. Passionate, thoughtful, distinctive performances.


----------



## MelodicMi88 (Feb 6, 2018)

Oistrakh with S. Richter seems very warmly collaborative .
Adolph Busch and Rudolph Serkin gives delightful older violin style of the Ysaye era with quintessential Beethoven piano interputation for which Serkin was famous.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Perlman/Ashkenazy and, Kremer/Argerich are the sets I know best. I recommend them; (and more). 

The works are indefatigable.

A lesser known set I value is the one made by Daishin Kashimoto (Violin), and Konstantin Lifschitz (Piano).


----------



## APL (Oct 27, 2018)

Enthusiast said:


> Another vote for Grumiaux and Haskil. Plus ... Faust and Melnikov (who are outstanding) and then Kremer with Argerich.
> 
> View attachment 110231
> 
> ...


Faust, Melnikov are raely great. I have just listened to op.24 Spring on youtube. 



 Recommended to everyone.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I unashamedly am also a fan of the Perlman/Ashkenazy set on Decca. Artistic qualities aside, the recording quality is exemplary too. However, my favourite set has to be the Josef Suk/Jan Panenka set on Supraphon. Always liked Suk as a musician devoid of showy-offyness, but he's really into these works. Recording quality aint as good as Decca's, and there are occasions where Suk and Panenka aren't quite communicating with each other, but these are insignificant for me.


----------



## Sandrine Piau (Dec 8, 2018)

Mischa Elman and Joseph Seiger gave a Marvelous spring, the No.5 sonata. have a try?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Heifetz is terrific but pity he didn't look upon his partners as more than accompanists or record with great pianists . His version of the Kreutzer with Mosiewitch tells us what might have been.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Ferras/ Barbizet (EMI) recording is not to be missed.


----------



## tisme1250 (6 mo ago)

Hello, nice to meet You all...I would say Dénes Kovács & Mihály Bächer as well


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

tisme1250 said:


> Hello, nice to meet You all...I would say Dénes Kovács & Mihály Bächer as well
> View attachment 176736



Thanks for the tip, will check it out and welcome by the way.


----------



## tisme1250 (6 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> Thanks for the tip, will check it out and welcome by the way.


You're very welcome, many, many Thanks 🤗[/QUOTE]


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

tisme1250 said:


> You're very welcome, many, many Thanks 🤗


[/QUOTE]

Do I see it right that they have made just on disc?


----------



## tisme1250 (6 mo ago)

Do I see it right that they have made just on disc?
[/QUOTE]

Hello Rogerx. Do You mean "one disc" ?

if so, aactually no

take a look at

Dénes Kovács

Mihály Bächer


----------



## tisme1250 (6 mo ago)

hammeredklavier said:


>


*hammeredklavie *thxxx a lot

I will listen to


----------



## feierlich (3 mo ago)

You cannot miss the full cycle by Ryo Terakado and Boyan Vodenitcharov! Would be hard to find (I only have Nos. 1, 3, 5) but sure is extraordinary. They use period instruments which I think sound better.


----------



## tisme1250 (6 mo ago)

feierlich said:


> You cannot miss the full cycle by Ryo Terakado and Boyan Vodenitcharov! Would be hard to find (I only have Nos. 1, 3, 5) but sure is extraordinary. They use period instruments which I think sound better.
> View attachment 177037


Thank you very much. This album seems to exist in several discs too. So I was able to listen to the sonata 'Spring'... Indeed, it is not bad at all 😊, real good


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I prefer this sets 

Lorenzo Gatto (violin), Julien Libeer (piano)

and 



James Ehnes (violin), Andrew Armstrong (piano)


Good reordered and very inspiring musicians .


----------



## tisme1250 (6 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> I prefer this sets
> 
> Lorenzo Gatto (violin), Julien Libeer (piano)
> 
> ...


Okay Thxxx a lot, will listen to very soon


----------

